

Google DNS is down - rohit6223
https://twitter.com/search?q=google%20dns&src=typd

======
rohit6223
This one is my favorite:

What's really funny about Google DNS being down is that clients can't google a
workaround. Funny if it's not you that is.

~~~
bifrost
Time to switch away from the Big-G and roll with "internet standards" for DNS
:)

